# wood species in North Carolina



## MarkRandall (Jul 7, 2010)

What is the most common wood species used for structural lumber in North Carolina?


----------



## peach (Jul 7, 2010)

probably SPF.. lots of it used in the SE


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 7, 2010)

Agree

Peach

Do you remember the old Dade County Pine. You could not drive a nail in that old stuff

*DADE COUNTY PINE* is a subspecies of Heart Pine. At one time, Dade County Pine grew between the Everglades and the Atlantic in South Florida.   Dade County Pine closely resembles Heart Pine in appearance and equals it in strength and durability. The chief difference between the two is that Dade County Pine tends to be even denser. Like its northern relative, original growth Dade County Pine has been almost completely harvested.


----------



## MarkRandall (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Peach!


----------



## peach (Jul 7, 2010)

Southern Yellow Pine, too, mt log.. not only couldn't you drive a nail thru it.. you needed to like the warped look... really strong lumber.. but really awful to work with.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not sure about NC, but next door in Virginia I see a fair amount of Southern Yellow Pine (but not the extra-dense variety mtlogcabin mentioned) and Hem-Fir for joists when they don't use I-joists.  Studs, 2x4s & 2x6s are almost always SPF.  Treated lumber is usually SYP.


----------



## GHRoberts (Jul 8, 2010)

You will find different species for vertical members than for horizontal members. Also different species for longer v. shorter lengths.

SYP, DF, and SPF tend to be available.

The type of lumber yard one visits tends to affect the species available. Commercial yards tend to have "better" species and grades.


----------



## peach (Jul 8, 2010)

DF in the SE? I don't think so..

Hem Fir maybe.


----------

